# Independent Medical College, Faisalabad.



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Friends! I want to know either this college is recognized by PMDC or not and can we take USMLE & PLAB after graduating from this college.
and please provide me its address and contact numbers.
and any suggestion about this college will be appreciated here.#grin #grin


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

It's approved by PMDC but not for Usmle's yet.


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Anybody else applying to this college? and what about its faculty, infrastructure, hostels and the most important social status?


----------



## Uzair Awan (Sep 23, 2010)

dr. jawad said:


> Anybody else applying to this college? and what about its faculty, infrastructure, hostels and the most important social status?


Independent is not a very well known institution. Its faculty i think can be said normal. Hostels are available but not so good.
But the main thing is affiliation and recognition. You can apply there to secure your seat in punjab private colleges.#cool


----------

